# Berkeley Flicker Shad?



## fishinfool36

Hello all,

I have seen the Berkeley Flicker Shad a few times and I'm wondering if it's worth pickin up a few? Any info on them would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

I'd read ANY saugeye post from late spring through fall.They're ALL you hear about right now.That should answer your question.


----------



## Shortdrift

The Flicker Shad are also effective on walleye both inland and Erie.


----------



## Dovans

They catch fish.


----------



## Bad Bub

Not too shabby for early/late season smallmouth too.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

I did hit a couple nice smallies this spring trolling on Erie while we were navigating our waypoints.


----------



## All Eyes

Flicker Shad's are one of the best crankbaits out there for walleye/saugeye. Cast or trolled, they flat out catch fish.


----------



## fishinfool36

Can you use them with spinning gear or are any crankbaits for that matter better with baitcasters?


----------



## All Eyes

fishinfool36 said:


> Can you use them with spinning gear or are any crankbaits for that matter better with baitcasters?


Spinning gear works just fine for casting crankbaits. It's just preference and what you are more comfortable using.


----------



## saugmon

Flickershads saved my butt the last 2 trolling seasons. Check my stats in my signature,and flickershads took 95+% of those fish. Plus I tossed back 700+ eye dinks,150+ channelcat dinks,and lots of crappie dinks. They catch fish but don't discriminate between the big fish and the dinks, LOL!!

The hard part is color. Last year,6cm chrome clown tore em up.Then at times purple tiger,blue tiger,slick purple candy,circus star,and chahuahua. This year,the exclusive colors is about the only ones catching in the 5 cm size with the exception of pink lemonade. Cabelas exclusive Tenn Shad worked good early,then pink lemonade.Then the eyes switch to the mills fleet farm exclusive colors of party perch and black lime bully.Mills has some killer 3 pk sales from time to time:

http://www.fleetfarm.com/search/?q=...Many=12&sortOrder=&startIndex=1&currentPage=1


----------



## All Eyes

Another color that has worked well for me is Disco Perch. I'm not sure if they still make them or not. If I had to choose 5 or 6 Flicker Shads, it would be on that list. Others are chrome clown, purple tiger, and the natural colors like Tenn shad. As Saugmon suggested, the 3 packs from Fleet Farm are hard to beat for the price.


----------



## saugmon

Disco perch is a scheels exclusive color. I'm still waiting for them to get them in stock. They had 3 good looking perch color exclusives that I'd love to get a hold of.

http://www.scheels.com/shop/en/scheels-catalog/berkley-flicker-shad-lure-8950-ffsh5m-e3

You could say I have a flickershad addiction!!!


----------



## Shortdrift

Flicker Shad's can also be modified in color using Sharpie Pens.
I learned this from from Jim Stedke a couple years ago and have modified a number of crankbaits as well as Flukes which are also deadly on saugeyes when fished on light jigs. If I thought I could do the air brush work as others do, I would definitely invest in one.


----------



## All Eyes

saugmon said:


> Disco perch is a scheels exclusive color. I'm still waiting for them to get them in stock. They had 3 good looking perch color exclusives that I'd love to get a hold of.


Forgot where I got them, thanks! The perch 3 packs they have are great. I ordered a few of them last year when they came out. "Hollywood" is another color I like for muddy water.


----------



## fishinfool36

Just want to say thanks to everyone for the advice. I'm looking at the different colors that's been talked about and deciding on several to buy.


----------



## blackbeatty

Read this post and went and bought 3 Flicker Shads. Hadn't caught anything all day and tied one on then Bam, i'm now a believer!


----------



## All Eyes

Nice job. I usually pick up a few channel cats while trolling Flicker Shads for eyes. Especially this time of year.


----------



## Dovans

One problem I have with Flicker shads, are they go out of tune pretty easy.


----------



## All Eyes

Dovans, do you use a duo lock snap or tie them straight to the split ring? I've had to tune them before but not that often. They can get out of whack if they get hung up, but generally I find them to run pretty true.


----------



## Dovans

All Eyes said:


> Dovans, do you use a duo lock snap or tie them straight to the split ring? I've had to tune them before but not that often. They can get out of whack if they get hung up, but generally I find them to run pretty true.


straight to the ring. I've thought about using a duo lock snap though.


----------



## saugmon

This years batches get knocked out of tune quickly. Out of my last 3 pk of black lime bully,2 of them badly out of tune out of the package.Seems like after getting the final adjustment,then they don't catch many until I slap on a new one.

Just in today!!! My Precious party perch,disco perch,and some crusherss!!!!!!! Sheels ships twice as fast than mills!!! Disco perch is in stock at Sheels!! Party perch in stock at Mills!!!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

I split my time at piedmont this weekend pulling 7cm flickershads and harnesses.All the flickers caught were dinks(10" and less).caught none under 13" on harnesses.Had em banging bottom up to 17ft deep.They get down there.I just don't understand why nothing over 10" would hit them.Weird.


----------



## saugmon

17' depth cajun? I can't even fathom deeper than 7' LOL!! Trolling 6'-6.5' water makes me a happy camper with the 5 cms!!!

I'll bet I tossed back almost 800 saugeyes this season and most were in the 8"-10" range. 1 weekend trip with 18 keepers out of 125.


Sounds like the same results for most lakes that's stocked with saugeye. Dinks out the ying ying and keepers few and far inbetween. Last few years with many 18"-20"s but the lack of dinks-16". We're still suffering from the dismal stockings of 2009 and 2010 but the future is looking good. Just gotta figure out which color of flicker for the future classes!!!


----------



## All Eyes

Nice group of colors Saugmon. Those Sheels perch are great! 
18 out of 125 sounds about right.  Those little guys learn fast and get savvy when they start to develop shoulders. Like you, the majority of my saugeye fishing is in less than 8 fow. Some of my biggest ones were in 3 ft or less. I caught one that went 28 1/2" in water so skinny it's amazing her back wasn't sticking out of the water. Lately I've been throwing Big Joshy swimbaits at the shore and using cranks for trolling only. Looking forward to the cooler water bite and casting cranks and metal again. Good luck everyone!


----------



## ristorap

Saugmon do some of the 3 packs have 3 different colors in them? I thought the 3 packs were 3 of the same color.


----------



## saugmon

At mills,they're all the same color in the 3 packs.They're on sale right now for $8.49. 

Not every color is available in those 3 pks but some of those mill fleet exclusive 3 pks have performed best for me this year. Party perch,black lime bully,and pink lemonade. 6cm Chahuahua worked well last year and circus star but they are out of my 5cm circus stars.This was the year of the 5cm.
Last years mills $8.49 sale is when I picked up a 3 pk of 5cm party perch and it kicked butt this year then out of stock.It's still in stock now.

http://www.fleetfarm.com/search/?q=Berkley+flicker+shad&searchSubmit.x=16&searchSubmit.y=9

The 3 pks at sheels and cabelas contain 3 different colors per pack. I haven't seen basspro advertise 3 pks but they're a buck higher on the 1 packs.


----------

